# Northern Indiana



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Winter Storm Watch for us this afternoon and tonight! They are call for 5-9 inches. Plow is hooked up ready go. I"ll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

well they have up our snow to 6-10 inches starting to night! hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

4-6 or 6-8 depending on what channel we watch. I did hear possible Thunder so I do believe when thunder is forecasted usually heavy snow goes along with it!! payup

John


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 12 PM EST /11 AM CST/
TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NORTHERN INDIANA HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 12 PM EST /11 AM
CST/ TUESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP QUICKLY ACROSS THE AREA THIS EVENING...AND
BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES BY MID EVENING AND CONTINUE INTO TUESDAY
MORNING BEFORE DIMINISHING IN INTENSITY. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO
12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ALONG AND NORTH OF KNOX...WARSAW...AUBURN
LINE. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL DROP QUICKLY SOUTH OF THIS LINE WITH
GENERALLY 3 TO 6 INCHES EXPECTED.

STRONG WINDS DEVELOPING ON THE BACKSIDE OF THIS SYSTEM AFTER
MIDNIGHT WILL LEAD TO WIDESPREAD BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH
WILL CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF TUESDAY.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE

now we are up to 8-12 we'll see.I will try to get some pictures!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Just started snowing here.......


----------



## rdaily104 (Nov 22, 2007)

LaPorte is getting hammered right now..... Get ready clncut. Jeremy says he wants to plow for days with no sleep or breaks.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well just got in from 10hrs of plowing. We got 6-8 inches with another 2-4 tonight! I have some videos that i will upload later. Their not very good, my frist ones, but they will do.


----------

